# Philomena και Φιλομήλα



## nickel (Jun 26, 2014)

Την ταινία *Philomena* την είδατε; Κυκλοφόρησε στις ελληνικές αίθουσες με το αγγλικό όνομα και, όπου το είδα μεταγραμμένο, η μεταγραφή ήταν _*Φιλομένα*_. Ας όψεται η Ιταλίδα _Φιλομένα Μαρτουράνο_ του Ντε Φίλιπο. Βέβαια, η προφορά του αγγλικού ονόματος είναι «φιλομίνα», αλλά το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι η Φιλομήνα δεν είναι άλλη από την Φιλομήλα της ελληνικής μυθολογίας.

Η τραγική ιστορία της Φιλομήλας έγινε γνωστή κυρίως από τον Οβίδιο (Philomela σ’ αυτόν, πλήρης μετάφραση εδώ), αλλά τον μεσαίωνα το όνομα έγινε και Philomena (υπεύθυνος ο Γάλλος ποιητής Κρετιέν ντε Τρουά, Chrétien de Troyes).

Στην ιστορία της ταινίας (πραγματική ιστορία) η Φιλομένα ταξιδεύει από το Λονδίνο στην Αμερική με έναν δημοσιογράφο για να βρει το γιο της που γέννησε, 50 χρόνια πριν, σε καθολικό μοναστήρι και έχασε όταν τον υιοθέτησε οικογένεια Αμερικανών. Η Φιλομένα (Τζούντι Ντεντς) έχει πολύ απλοϊκές αντιλήψεις για κάποια θέματα. Όταν η γυναίκα του δημοσιογράφου τον ρωτά κάποια στιγμή στο τηλέφωνο, στην αρχή του ταξιδιού, τι κάνει η Φιλομένα, αυτός δίνει την παρακάτω περιγραφή: 
— Well, I've finally seen first-hand what a lifetime's diet of the Reader's Digest, the Daily Mail and romantic fiction can do to a person’s brain. 

Έχει προηγηθεί μια αριστουργηματική σκηνή στην αναμονή για το αεροπλάνο, όπου η Φιλομένα πιάνει συζήτηση για τα βιβλία που διαβάζουν. Παραθέτω ολόκληρη τη στιχομυθία τους, είναι ξεκαρδιστική. Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω βιντεάκι να σας στείλω να δείτε (αλλά δείτε την ταινία, έτσι κι αλλιώς).

PHILOMENA: Is that an interesting book? I’ve just finished mine.
MARTIN: Yeah, no, mine’s rather dull. It’s about the October Revolution… Political horse-trading...
PHILOMENA: Oh, mine’s about horses. It’s about this fellow, Robert, and he’s engaged to this duchess. And he’s only the son of a doctor, so he’s done very well for himself. But this woman, this duchess, she’s terrible. She’s as vain as you like, and she’s always looking at herself in the mirror and all that sort of thing. Anyway, she thinks he’s as dull as ditch-water, so he takes up an interest in the horses because that way he can get in with the upper classes. And, of course, he meets this girl down at the stables. And she’s not even a doctor’s daughter. Her father’s a farmhand and he only has the one foot.
MARTIN: Oh, dear.
PHILOMENA: But anyway, of course they fall in love. And now he’s torn between becoming a duke, for, if he marries the duchess, he’ll become lord of the manor and all that sort of thing...
MARTIN: OK.
PHILOMENA: ..and the stable girl, who he loves, but she hasn’t a penny to her name. Well, the big day’s coming, the wedding, and this girl... This girl, she’s lovely. She says Robert has to do his duty. He’s already spoken for. And he’s being measured for a suit. You can tell his heart’s not in it, ’cos all the while he’s thinking about the horses and the stable girl. So they’re all waiting for him at the church, all the hoi polloi, but the thing is, Martin, this duchess, she only wants Robert to spite the fella she’s really after. And then towards the end she finds out that the stable girl has designs on Robert. But before that, the father with the one foot dies and he says to Robert, “Follow your heart.” And then the duchess gives the stable girl her marching orders and she packs her things. There’s a pony and trap waiting outside and she gets in, she says, “Do you know where we’re going?” And the driver turns round, and if it isn’t your man Robert! And he says, “I’m taking you to a place where no one can hurt you any more.” Well, I didn’t see that coming, Martin, not in a million years.
MARTIN: It’s nice when there’s a surprise. Sounds like a real page-turner.
PHILOMENA: You can borrow it.
MARTIN: That’s OK.
PHILOMENA: No, no. I’ve finished it now.
MARTIN: Well, I feel like I’ve almost read it... _The Slipper and the Horseshoe_.. . Oh, there’s a series of them!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philomela
http://ilakate.blogspot.gr/2009/02/blog-post_10.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrétien_de_Troyes
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=416991
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philomena_(film)


----------

